# Set a PC to turn on Automatically



## Antony-Ward (Jul 10, 2007)

Is there a way to make an XP home machine turn on automatically?

I need to do this because the Pc doesnt get used much and if im not around no one will do a virus scan so i need to set it as a task, but you can bet the PC will be off when its set for.

Also its just the one Admin account on there with no other accounts but all of a sudden we are not allowed to change the background due to not having permission to do so.

We had permission before.

So any idea on these 2 problems will be great.

thanks in advance


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

On the first point, I can't think of a way. However, as it's not used much, it's not likely to get infected much either. Why not just do a virus scan every time you use it?

On the second point, I'm not in Vista at present so I can't check, but all users, including admin, are logged in with User Access Control. You would need to turn this off in User Accounts to change permissions.


----------



## Antony-Ward (Jul 10, 2007)

Its not my PC you see and the people who use it just expect it to be protected with out having to ever scan, and ive told them to scan and recently it has been freezing alot and they have suddenly lost the ability to change the wallpaper due to restrictions.

So to try to fix it i started a scan and then was shouted and asked to sort the PC cause it had froze, when i asked what they was doing that told me they were canceling the virus scan.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

If they won't listen to you there is not much you can do. Some people never learn. One thing you could try is a program called Auto Poweron and Shutdown from here.


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

While you can configure a task in your operating system to shut down your PC, you cannot configure a task to start it back up. This must be done through the BIOS. Virtually all modern PCs have a feature in the BIOS to turn the PC on at a scheduled time, so most likely this tip will apply to you.

Restart your computer. 
Enter the BIOS screen (usually this is done by pressing either F2, F10, or Del when you first reboot your computer). 
Navigate the BIOS menus and locate a feature along the lines of “Wake Alarm”, “Power On Schedule”, etc. 
Set the schedule accordingly. Some BIOS functions offer advanced features such as the ability to only schedule on weekdays. 
Save and apply your changes. 
Reboot back to your OS. 
By implementing all 3 of these tips, you have a true “set it and forget it” plan for helping save a little bit of energy and money on your electricity bills.


----------

